# Gynaecologist al rehab city...



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all 

I am newly pregnant and looking for a good, english-speaking, female gynaecologist in al rehab city. Does anyone have any good recommendations please?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Second request for a female gynaecologist this week... why do they have to be female?


----------



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi and thankyou. I prefer female due to comfort as I wear hijab


----------



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Thankyou. I was told about her in another forum which is a good sign. Will be seeing her this week


----------



## Bana786 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi there could you pass me the details aswel need a female dr who is good and speaks english


----------

